# Genus Paraphysa



## Texas Blonde (Aug 18, 2006)

Couldnt find a thread for this genus, so I thought I would start one.  This is my little female scrofa.  I think this species is way underrated.


----------



## IguanaMama (Aug 18, 2006)

Very nice!  I totally agree about them being underrated.  They are so metallic.  I have a gorgeous male / female pair that I hope to breed when the fella earns his hooks.  I'd take pictures but I'm digital camera stupid.


----------



## Steffen (Aug 18, 2006)

I don't think they are underrated. As far as I can tell, everbody loves them. Just do a simple search on this forum for instance...  It is very nice spiders indeed.


----------



## pinkzebra (Oct 29, 2006)

I LOVE these little Ts. If anyone has any photos of their P. scrofas, please share!!


----------



## GailC (Oct 30, 2006)

Here's my scrofa a day after her last molt






and this was before the molt


----------



## pinkzebra (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow, she is purty! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Texas Blonde (Apr 19, 2007)

*Bam!*


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 19, 2007)

*Paraphysa scrofa 0.1*







I'll get more later..


----------



## ShadowBlade (Apr 19, 2007)

0.1 _P. scrofa_
View attachment 61492


-Sean


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 19, 2007)

*More....*

Paraphysa scrofa 0.1


----------



## ShadowBlade (Apr 19, 2007)

1.0 Mature _P. scrofa_

View attachment 61495

View attachment 61494


-Sean


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 19, 2007)

ShadowBlade said:


> 1.0 Mature _P. scrofa_
> 
> View attachment 61495
> 
> ...



Ohhh, do you still have this male, or is it old pictures?


----------



## ShadowBlade (Apr 19, 2007)

Novak said:


> Ohhh, do you still have this male, or is it old pictures?


Sadly, he was attacked during his third mating.

-Sean


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 19, 2007)

ShadowBlade said:


> Sadly, he was attacked during his third mating.
> 
> -Sean


Aw Darn, I've been searching for a male P.scrofa. Good luck on getting a sac though.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Apr 20, 2007)

Novak said:


> Aw Darn, I've been searching for a male P.scrofa. Good luck on getting a sac though.


Thanks, keeping fingers crossed!

-Sean


----------



## omni (May 20, 2007)

Very nice T's guys! Here's "Goldie", adult F scrofa almost 3.5". She's very faded and scruffy right now. I hope she looks half as good after she molts as yours Novak


----------



## P. Novak (May 20, 2007)

omni said:


> Very nice T's guys! Here's "Goldie", adult F scrofa almost 3.5". She's very faded and scruffy right now. I hope she looks half as good after she molts as yours Novak


Sorry to break it to you, but that looks like a Grammostola rosea.


----------



## Hasek (Jul 1, 2007)

Some photos of my P. scrofa. She was bought as G. rosea RCF. I'm guessing she is an adult?


----------



## fartkowski (Feb 9, 2008)

Paraphysa scrofa


----------



## pinkzebra (Feb 13, 2008)

She's beautiful, fartkowski! One of my favorite species. I just adore mine.

Jen


----------



## fartkowski (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks.
I love these guys. I bought it as a rosehair and was really excited when I found out it was a P. scrofa.


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 27, 2008)

Paraphysa scrofa


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 5, 2008)

Paraphysa scrofa


----------



## tarantulasperu (Aug 12, 2008)

*paraphysa sp from peru*

it looks like a paraphysa sp might be even scrofa, was found in the coastal dry region of peru. he is still a small tarantula here are some photos
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=9671&catid=member&imageuser=17368
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=9672&catid=member&imageuser=17368
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=9675&catid=member&imageuser=17368
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=9674&catid=member&imageuser=17368
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=9673&catid=member&imageuser=17368


----------



## fartkowski (Sep 20, 2008)

P scrofa


----------



## hamfoto (Sep 27, 2008)

_Paraphysa_ sp.


----------



## T Frank (Sep 27, 2008)

hamfoto said:


> _Paraphysa_ sp.


That's one sexy T


----------



## hamfoto (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks...it was one of those labeled as P. parvula.  No one knows for sure what these are yet...though there are some people working these out and we should have good names for them soon...

Chris


----------



## Dreadz (May 18, 2009)

Here's a few pics of my P.parvula


My Female







My Mauture Male







The Breeding


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 23, 2009)

Paraphysa scrofa


----------



## fartkowski (Aug 14, 2009)

Paraphysa scrofa


----------



## fartkowski (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## fartkowski (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## fartkowski (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## crawltech (Jul 16, 2010)

P.scrofa sac creation....Hopefuly....palps crossed that it is!!







P. parvula


----------



## crawltech (Jul 16, 2010)

*P. scrofa sac...*

:}


----------



## Smaughunter (Jul 17, 2010)

my female P scrofa she needs a molt!


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Dec 16, 2010)

Paraphys sp. "Chilean Tiger"


----------



## mcluskyisms (Apr 28, 2011)

*Paraphysa parvula*


----------



## mcluskyisms (May 12, 2011)

*Paraphysa parvula - Egg sac*



















This is the female this morning after I took the sac having a cricket.


----------



## mcluskyisms (May 13, 2011)

*Paraphysa parvula - EWL's & Eggs*


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jun 21, 2011)

*Paraphysa parvula - Spiderling*


----------



## paassatt (Mar 18, 2014)

0.1 _Paraphysa scofra_


----------

